# My thesis work



## Ameer Fazal (Dec 10, 2014)

All made in wooden joints. wood used is rose wood and pine wood. 
All natural finish. executive office table products.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll second what Steve said - very nice, indeed! Looks good and solid, pretty heavy, which is nice for a desk. What finish did you use?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm confused.*

First off, it looks great! Now my confusion. Where on the desk is this section?
 

Next, how did you insert the legs of the desk into the top? Do you have any construction photos as you built it? :smile:


----------



## Ameer Fazal (Dec 10, 2014)

Thankyouu Everyone.


----------



## Ameer Fazal (Dec 10, 2014)

Finish is basically a fusion of both traditional and modern techniques i used shellac to make the ground and then i applied wood sealer and then i applied lacquer.


----------



## Ameer Fazal (Dec 10, 2014)

I will share the construction pictures for this desk and i am sure that will clear everything about the joinery and construction.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That desk is gorgeous. I love the contrasting woods and design.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> First off, it looks great! Now my confusion. Where on the desk is this section?
> 
> 
> Next, how did you insert the legs of the desk into the top? Do you have any construction photos as you built it? :smile:


That section is on the chair that goes with the desk.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> That section is on the chair that goes with the desk.


That is tongue in cheek isn't it? LOL That sharp edge would kill the legs. :thumbsup:


----------

